
Never Compare Your Beginning to Someone Else’s Middle - revorad
http://www.lifewithoutpants.com/someone-elses-middle/
======
twiceaday
I thought this was going to be about Surface.

------
Toshio
At first sight, I thought this was aimed at how some engineer compared
cleartype with Retina Display.

Not the case.

